# What info do you put on your business cards?



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Besides the obvious Uber logo, promo code, your name & phone number... I'm curious what else do people put on their business cards?

And what do you NOT put on cards? I.e. other platforms logos (Lyft, Sidecar, etc).


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

why would I want people to call me? so they can ask for a cheap cash ride during a surge? so I can drive 30 minutes to go get them?

your card should have just your new rider code on it to give to New virgin users... and there aint many of those in the big cities.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in an area with a lot of professionals, and I've gotten a few requests along the lines of "hey, is there any way we could pick you specifically the next time we need a ride?".

I tell them there's no way to do it via the app, but here's my phone #, text me (don't call me), if you need a ride. If I'm in the area, I'll take care of you.

Surges are non-existent where I am (central NJ), so that's not really an argument, and I like dealing with people who will either give me cash, or if we go through the Uber app, a definite 5-star rating.

This weekend, I've gotten 3 texts from people in my home area, unfortunately I had to decline because I ended up on the Jersey Shore and it was a 30-minute drive back home. Still, shows that it works, at least with this limited statistical sample.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sgt Hans Schultz


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you are not allowed to have an "Uber" business card. I believe it is stated as such in their policy. That is why I made a business card related to my full time profession, which includes my phone number, and have handwriten my code on the back.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Hm, weird. I've seen at least a dozen cards made in Uber colors and with their logo, and personal promo codes. And there are even templates online. Rampant disregard of policy, I guess?


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.driveuberphilly.com/policies/#Solicitation


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Hm. Well, that's kinda ******ed. How am I supposed to get new riders if I can't hand out cards?


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just report all of the other drivers that have cards, and when they are deactivated you'll get more riders. lol.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Besides the obvious Uber logo, promo code, your name & phone number... I'm curious what else do people put on their business cards?
> 
> And what do you NOT put on cards? I.e. other platforms logos (Lyft, Sidecar, etc).


Here's my card...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

kuber10 said:


> http://www.driveuberphilly.com/policies/#Solicitation


Read it again. It doesnt say you cant Promote Uber it self. BUT, you cant promote Other buisness; Google, Dunking Donuts, Car Wash, etc etc.

So you can have a business card with Uber logo and promo code, but no personal info; ph#, address, etc.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Read it again. It doesnt say you cant Promote Uber it self. BUT, you cant promote Other buisness; Google, Dunking Donuts, Car Wash, etc etc.
> 
> So you can have a business card with Uber logo and promo code, but no personal info; ph#, address, etc.


Always remember, you're an IC. Promote yourself, not your client.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Always remember, you're an IC. Promote yourself, not your client.


Weird, I've found promoting my clients, by displaying their logos on my tablet, with a big green bar highlighting the word 'available' has done wonders for my personal business...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Weird, I've found promoting my clients, by displaying their logos on my tablet, with a big green bar highlighting the word 'available' has done wonders for my personal business...


Yeah, that's one approach. But if money is flowing into your pocket, then you're promoting your own welfare and that's what IC's need to do every waking/working minute.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Always remember, you're an IC. Promote yourself, not your client.


Yup. 100% agreed.


----------

